# Libnodave und Excel über TCP/IP



## uz71 (5 April 2006)

Hallo

Vieleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen 
ich will mit Libnodave über TCP/IP eine Verbundung zu Excel aufbauen und  mit einem Button aus einem DB mehrere DIT auslesen und in eine Exceltabelle schreiben.

Nach mehreren Versuchen muss ich jetzt feststellen dass ich es einfach nicht kann.
Die Testprogramme habe ich schon ausgeführt und mein PC baut auch die Verbindung über TCP zur SPS auf.
Hier noch einige Angaben:

CPU 315 2DP/PN      IP 150.103.1.117
Daten die gelesen werden sollen stehen im DB84

Gruss
uz


----------

